

Ask HN: what are the launch pads for new websites? - cafecoders

Many new websites gets announced on HN under the Title "Show HN". Are there any other launch pads like HN? If so, what are they?
======
andrejewski
I know of Awwwards.com, but they cater to specifically advancements in the
design aspects of the actual site and you have to pay for a submission. The
usual go-around is to submit to HN, TechCrunch, maybe the Next Web or Engadget
depending on your product. There are boards on Reddit and Digg that attract a
similar audience to HN, so it really depends how you want to launch whatever
it is you're working on. If you are looking for users I would not recommend
coming to HN and similar for your audience, however if you are coming for
criticism and maybe some (VC) capital, HN and those listed above can sure meet
that goal.

[Edit] I found your site, cafecoders.us and would also recommend getting your
SEO in place so it is easier to find you. I was using Google and your Whois
lookup came before your actual site did. In fact, this submission is ranked
higher. I like the idea and would be willing to help if you ever need it,
<http://bit.ly/MCnWmq> (free).

~~~
cafecoders
thanks for your offer. we need help in SEO and design. would you like to
connect?

------
snambi
Reddit has <http://www.reddit.com/r/startups> which is about startups. It is
not exactly a launch pad, but a lot of startup stories are shared.

------
knes
<http://betali.st/> is great too.

